# TI nail questions



## lucus86 (Dec 1, 2012)

ive been looking at a few but ive read these are no good. any suggestions, i really dont want to spend 90$ on a HE nail. and the local head shops dont have HE they say they have grade 2 so im assuming theyre not gonna be any better then the ones in the links below and they charge 55$ at the shop

my glass nail just broke so time is of the essence so to speak 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable-T...item1c271ff7b3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titanium-Nai...item4d03d0c626


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 2, 2012)

Any grade 2 titanium is sufficent. Just make sure you get an adjustable nail if you're not buying the dome and slide with it.


----------

